# Was Given A Scroll Saw, Any Suggestions For A Beginner?



## pastorsteve70x7 (Dec 8, 2013)

I was given a 16" Craftsman Scroll Saw by a lady in our church. It was her husbands, who passed away ten years ago. It's about 40 years old, cast iron frame and runs like a dream. I trued up the zero calibration on the bed, cleaned and oiled it and it's ready to mount on a stand (which I'll probably build.) What tips can you give a beginner? Bob used it for many years on his intarsha work.


----------



## alohafromberkeley (Oct 26, 2011)

I would recommend Flying Dutchman or Olsen blades. I like the Precision Ground Teeth from Olsen or you can get a F.D. sampler from Mike's Workshop, if your saw uses unpinned blades. I have no experience with the pinned variety. I was taught to take a small piece of fine sandpaper and while the blade is in place, to lightly rub the back of the blade…idea is to give you a better turning radius from the blade. That's a great gift and since it was used for really fine work it probably is in great shape.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I understand that there is a conversion kit for that saw so it will accept pinless blades. That is the first thing to do. Pinless blades are cheaper , better, more available and allow you to do finer fretwork, lettering and inlay. Consider all the many ways to use your saw including: Bowl making,fretwork, intarsia,inlay, compound cutting, toy making and others.


----------



## sgv (Mar 21, 2013)

Go to Steve Goods web sight http://scrollsawworkshop.blogspot.com/ great tips free plans and will answer all questions. have fun and don't stress, this is fun 8)


----------



## jerrells (Jul 3, 2010)

Let me add to the above.

First I would go the YOUTUBE and look for vid's on giving the saw a tune up. I am sure that there is some thing close.

Second, I would give the saw a good cleaning and WAX the table. Regular car polish will work fine, make your wood slide better and protect the table.

Third, Steve Good's web site is a excellent source for FREE patterns. Also, some of the other patterns designers, Shelia Landry and Sue Mey offer a few free patterns.

Forth, go to a Half Priced Books (or similar store) and purchase a couple of scroll saw books of interest to you.

Lastly, Practice, practice and practice some more. I think for my first year all I did was make some good firewood. Check my page, and others, here on LJ and see what can be accomplished.

Best of luck and I look forward to see some of you work.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Once you get all the clean up work done, blades chosen, etc., rig a dust blower that will keep the cut area clean.
I used a piece of clear plastic tubing (flexible) that hooks to a quick connector. Doesn't take a lot of air, and sure does make scrolling much more pleasant.
You might want to take the rocker pins out and give 'em a good cleaning and lube. They are the ones that the arms rotate on. That factory grease is probably pretty gummy.
Bill


----------



## pastorsteve70x7 (Dec 8, 2013)

Great tips! I found the conversion kit Jim suggested at http://www.sears.com/craftsman-scroll-saw-blade-conversion-kit-22259/p-00922259000P


----------



## Richforever (Mar 19, 2008)

The "classes" tab at the top of the Lumberjocks page has a scrollsaw class by Sheila Landry - excellent class!


----------



## pastorsteve70x7 (Dec 8, 2013)

*Thanks Rich!*


----------



## alohafromberkeley (Oct 26, 2011)

If you're like me, a magnifying lens with light comes in handy as the years roll by! Forgot to add that to my first post…(Forgetting also happens as the years roll by.)


----------



## pastorsteve70x7 (Dec 8, 2013)

What were we talking about George?  I would love to have one of those lighted magnifiers. If you want to get me one for Christmas I'd appreciate it.









This one is only $429










This one is $63 or if you're really cheap


----------



## alohafromberkeley (Oct 26, 2011)

Look on Amazon- $30 and under should be good….BTW George Nakashima is the author of the quote. He was a pretty decent woodworker.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I read in one of the forums that lights made to be used on outdoor grills work well. $10 with magnet to hold it, but it runs on batteries I think.


----------

